# My collection. Small and humble.. haha =]



## enka (Jul 17, 2005)

Love your collection! Everythink looks so clean and well organized in the traincase. It's a great gift of your boyfriend. He should teach some lectures for other boyfriends and DHs how to cope with MAC addicted girls.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 17, 2005)

Very nice collection.


----------

